# Which Audi Should I Get??



## carwiz008 (Oct 16, 2008)

So I've got a chunk of change ($10k giveortake) that I want to invest in a car. My last was a 2005 20v GTI that's stock other than some neuspeed bits. I need a car for snow and want an Audi for superior awd technology and luxury.

Here is the criteria for my new car:

*Good in snow*. I live in Boulder, CO and I love skiing.

*Fast*. My VW had a turbo. Not necessary in the Audi, but it should be rather quick (0-60 in under 7 sec). If possible I want to make the engine stronger, maybe 200-300hp total.

*Reliable*. I go to college. Money is tight. I'm fine putting work in to it initially if I can "bullet-proof" the car and keep the total cost under $10k. No stranger to mechanical work. 

*Sexy in and out*. I want nice leather, good styling, and general cool factor. I'm not interesting in body kits or lowering it more than an inch.

*4+ comfortable seating*. I want to drive my buddies around.

*Total cost under $10,000*. This includes initial maintenance/repair/upgrade.

Thanks for the opinions, guys!


you will not be forgotten...


----------



## steu2011 (Jan 13, 2011)

^ +1
I have the same questions but am debatable about a TT Quattro or a B6 A4 Quattro...... Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Just like in the bike world: Cheap, light, reliable...pick any two.


----------



## jmjnewbold (Mar 2, 2011)

For 10 grand, you really limit your Audi possibilities. You could easily get into a B5 S4 for 10 grand, have room for four people, have good horse power, and AWD. You could also get a similar year A6 2.7t for around the same price, which will have the same motor as the s4, but more room and softer seating. Getting closer to the 10 grand price point is the B6 A4. You would probably be confined to the 1.8T as the 3.0 get more expensive. You would still have leather, as all B6 audis have leather, AWD, as long as you make sure you get one with quattro, and more room than the B5 S4. I think that is about it for choices. I would drive all three, see what you like, and go from there. All the vehicle I mentioned have a strong aftermarket base, and maintenance is as expected for an Audi. Good luck.


----------

